# Migliori cantanti italiani



## Tifo'o (24 Ottobre 2013)

Non conoscendo molto i cantanti italiani, mi potete dire quali sono i migliori? Quali sono quelli che fanno musiche belle?
Ovviamente in generale, nel senso, che va bene di qualsiasi genere. 

Grazie


----------



## Hammer (24 Ottobre 2013)

Zen Circus, Afterhours


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Ti elenco qualche gruppo underground: Walpurgis Night, Cadaveria, In Tormentata Quiete, Hour Of Penance, Theatres Des Vampires. Se ti piace il metal, anche quello più duro, dovrebbero piacerti.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Ottobre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Zen Circus, Afterhours





Aggiungo (tra quelli che ascolto spesso, ovviamente) anche Il Teatro Degli Orrori, Marta Sui Tubi, Lo Stato Sociale, Le Luci Della Centrale Elettrica (anche se spero che cambi un pochino registro col prossimo disco) e i Subsonica (preferisco i primissimi album, ma live sono sempre tanta roba). Ascolto molto anche i cantautori italiani, adoro Rino Gaetano, ma non ascolto solamente le sue canzoni. Da adolescente ascoltavo poca musica italiana, ora invece preferisco la musica italiana a quella straniera, con qualche eccezione, vedi Franz Ferdinand, Depeche Mode, Hurts, ecc...


----------



## Livestrong (24 Ottobre 2013)

Marlene Kuntz, bud spencer blues explosion


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Aggiungo (tra quelli che ascolto spesso, ovviamente) anche Il Teatro Degli Orrori, *Marta Sui Tubi*, Lo Stato Sociale, Le Luci Della Centrale Elettrica (anche se spero che cambi un pochino registro col prossimo disco) e i *Subsonica* (preferisco i primissimi album, ma live sono sempre tanta roba). Ascolto molto anche i cantautori italiani, adoro Rino Gaetano, ma non ascolto solamente le sue canzoni. Da adolescente ascoltavo poca musica italiana, ora invece preferisco la musica italiana a quella straniera, con qualche eccezione, vedi Franz Ferdinand, Depeche Mode, Hurts, ecc...


I Marta sui Tubi sono dei grandissimi, il primo disco è veramente bello. I Subsonica invece hanno cacciato due capolavori quali Subsonica e Microchip Emozionale, di cui ancora oggi ascolto qualche pezzo, peccato che ora si siano ridotti a pezzi quali "Istrice" e "Quando", peccato veramente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Ottobre 2013)

franco battiato prima di tutti


----------



## Hammer (25 Ottobre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Aggiungo (tra quelli che ascolto spesso, ovviamente) anche Il Teatro Degli Orrori, Marta Sui Tubi, Lo Stato Sociale, Le Luci Della Centrale Elettrica (anche se spero che cambi un pochino registro col prossimo disco) e i Subsonica (preferisco i primissimi album, ma live sono sempre tanta roba).



Maledizione a me a non aver scritto i Marta sui Tubi, grandissimi musicisti e consigliatissimi! Live mostruosi. Mi piacciono molto anche i Ministri. Anche il primo disco del Pan del Diavolo mi è garbato parecchio. 

Devo dire che c'è molta carne al fuoco nella scena italiana, seppur non all'apice della fama nazionale (purtroppo)


----------



## Tobi (25 Ottobre 2013)

del pop anni 90 ti consiglio 883, soprattutto i primi 3 dischi dove max aveva un timbro di voce potente


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Maledizione a me a non aver scritto i Marta sui Tubi, grandissimi musicisti e consigliatissimi! Live mostruosi. Mi piacciono molto anche i Ministri. Anche il primo disco del Pan del Diavolo mi è garbato parecchio.
> 
> *Devo dire che c'è molta carne al fuoco nella scena italiana*, seppur non all'apice della fama nazionale (purtroppo)



Vero.
I Ministri mi sono piuttosto indifferenti. Li trovo bravini, ma niente di che.
Come ho potuto dimenticarmi di Caparezza, che considero uno dei migliori tra gli attuali artisti italiani??


----------



## O Animal (25 Ottobre 2013)

Ragazzi io quando leggo questi nomi mi vengono i brividi sulla schiena. Per me ascoltare il 99,99% della musica italiana è come sentire le unghie sui vetri.
Però mi piacerebbe capirne qualcosa in più, potreste indicare anche qualche titolo incredibile che vi ha fatto innamorare di questi autori?


----------



## Hammer (25 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io quando leggo questi nomi mi vengono i brividi sulla schiena. Per me ascoltare il 99,99% della musica italiana è come sentire le unghie sui vetri.
> Però mi piacerebbe capirne qualcosa in più, potreste indicare anche qualche titolo incredibile che vi ha fatto innamorare di questi autori?



Nel senso che disprezzi la quasi totalità dei nomi pronunciati finora? Che tipo di musica ricerchi?


----------



## O Animal (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Nel senso che disprezzi la quasi totalità dei nomi pronunciati finora? Che tipo di musica ricerchi?



Disprezzo la quasi totalità della cantato italiano. Per capirci preferisco 100'000 volte Volare di Modugno a qualsiasi canzone prodotta negli ultimi 20 anni. 

Il genere non è un problema, mi piace tutto dal Country al Minimal Techno passando per la Lirica e l'Hip Hop...

Credo che la mia ignoranza con la musica italiana derivi dal fatto che negli ultimi 20 anni l'ho ascoltata veramente poco prediligendo quella in lingua Inglese, Portoghese, Spagnola e talvolta persino quella Francese...

Per quello chiedevo delle canzoni capolavoro (anche degli artisti menzionati), così le ascolto fino alla nausea per capire se è solo una questione di abitudine o proprio è il mio orecchio che non vuole sentire la musica italiana.


----------



## Hammer (25 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Disprezzo la quasi totalità della cantato italiano. Per capirci preferisco 100'000 volte Volare di Modugno a qualsiasi canzone prodotta negli ultimi 20 anni.
> 
> Il genere non è un problema, mi piace tutto dal Country al Minimal Techno passando per la Lirica e l'Hip Hop...
> 
> ...



Ci sta, spesso a livello nazionale emergono negli altri paesi artisti validi. Non come qui. A mio avviso comunque la lingua italiana dà qualcosa in più per l'immediatezza del testo e la musicalità delle parole stesse. Detto ciò ti consiglio il primo album dei Marta sui Tubi, Muscoli e Dei


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ci sta, spesso a livello nazionale emergono negli altri paesi artisti validi. Non come qui. A mio avviso comunque la lingua italiana dà qualcosa in più per l'immediatezza del testo e la musicalità delle parole stesse. Detto ciò ti consiglio il primo album dei Marta sui Tubi, *Muscoli e Dei*


Concordo, discone.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Ottobre 2013)

Grazie tutti per le idee


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Ottobre 2013)

consiglio la vecchia scuola, battisti, de andrè, battiato su tutti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque che roba vuoi sentire. Cantanti italiani che cantano in inglese o in lingua nostrana?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Ottobre 2013)

Caparezza.


----------



## Tobi (26 Ottobre 2013)

883


----------



## iceman. (26 Ottobre 2013)

Gigi d'Alessio, Vasco, Antonacci, Ligabue, gente seria insomma...


----------

